# Beretta Model 71 question?



## riograndeslim (May 19, 2016)

Just got my Model 71 Beretta with the permanently attached faux suppressor from J&G Sales. Well made and great looking little gun, but on to the question. One of the reviews said that detailed instructions were posted on the Beretta forum for removal of said faux suppressor. Could someone point me in that direction? I've tried every combination of searches and still can't find it. Thanks in advance
Riograndeslim


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

berettaforum.net. 

Look for the user Holepuncher he can direct you to several threads on the 71 Faux-silencer removal.


or look under Beretta Smithing and Maintence thread.


The process was fairly easy for my 71, took me about 1/2 hour total. 
A little grinding, penetrating oil, elbow grease and viola.

Finding a finial to cover the threads was the difficult part. I found a brass lamp fitting. 
Some buyers had the barrel trimmed or the threads lathed off by gunsmiths and the results look quite nice.


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

I've done two by cutting off the 'suppressor' about 1/2" in front of the muzzle, slitting the remaining piece on two sides and splitting it with a small chisel. About 20 minutes. I tried the grind down the weld on my first one and remove the set screw, but the weld was too deep so by the time I got down to just the set screw there wasn't enough material to get enough bite, and I was afraid to use an ez out for fear of getting into the barrel. My method might sound a little drastic, but it worked great, was quick, and neither gun has a mark on it. Make sure you wrap a rag around the barrel and slide and tape it, and clamp the suppressor in the vice, not the slide. Go slow and be careful not to grind too deep with the cut-off wheel. I used a 3" HF tool at first and finished with a dremel when I got close and nervous....


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

CW said:


> Finding a finial to cover the threads was the difficult part. I found a brass lamp fitting.
> Some buyers had the barrel trimmed or the threads lathed off by gunsmiths and the results look quite nice.


THREAD PROTECTOR KNURLED - 1/2-20 tpi x .400 LENGTH OF THREAD - BLUE

These are a little long but the threads are correct. You will have to work them on a little though.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Could there be a density concern (threaded area) where the permanently fixed suppressor could also have been a structural component. Thread into thread creates a stronger thicker muzzle.

It was designed (suppressor) not to be removed.
just sayin.


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

There's still a lot of material at the muzzle, and on two of the three I got the faux suppressor was loose and warbled a little on the barrel but wouldn't unscrew because of the set screw. I've read elsewhere that since the GCA of 1968 imported surplus firearms were allowed into the USA based on a points system. The faux suppressor was added and 'permanently' attached to allow the 3.5" barreled pistol to achieve enough points to be imported. I can't even begin to pretend to understand how that points system works, but without the faux suppressor the M71 is probably the handiest little .22 semi auto I've ever shot, but absolutely ridiculous with it attached. It's a serious chunk of pipe, and heavier than the pistol itself. 

To my thinking, shooting the pistol with all of that extra weight out front attached to about 1/4" barrel, I could see a stress fracture occurring at the threads, especially with a course thread like 1/2"X20.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, The looseness does not sound safe. Im not to familiar with that piece. Looks good though. 
Thanks, and safe shooting.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

pic said:


> Could there be a density concern (threaded area) where the permanently fixed suppressor could also have been a structural component. Thread into thread creates a stronger thicker muzzle.....


Not likely. The can is not part of the design - just added to make it importable.

If you look at the GSG mp5 22s out there you find the barrels appear to be no more than high grade industrial hydraulic line. My 71 w/faux silencer removed, has more steel at the muzzle than my HK MP5.


----------

